# Looking for last 40 of 500 respondents for survey master thesis



## JCB2017

Hi all,

For my masterthesis for my study Marketing & Consumer Behaviour, I am looking for respondents to fill in my survey. Iaim to achieve 500 respondents from different cultural backgrounds, and I'm looking for the last 40 now. So I would highly appreciate it if you could take 3-5 minutes to complete my survey. I am desperately looking for respondents from Asia, South-America and Eastern-Europe. If you decide to participate, you will have a chance to win one of ten €10 gift-cards from a store of your choice. 

Please click on the link below to start with the survey:

www.onlineshoppingsurvey.tk

Thank you in advance for your participation!


----------

